# Madan pin brush



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I just ordered a MPB for Delilah along with ice on ice. I think I ordered the large, but am thinking I should have went with the small. What do y'all recommend?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have the oval purple one large its fine, I might get the small pink one also


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I would get the large, later you can get a small.

3 other things that are handy and should be on the wish list are a rat tail comb, a greyhound comb (large ) and a small face/mustache comb. I bought all of mine at dog shows but you can get them on line too or maybe even at Sally's Beahty supply.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 15 2010, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886239


> I just ordered a MPB for Delilah along with ice on ice. I think I ordered the large, but am thinking I should have went with the small. What do y'all recommend?[/B]


I have both! I have the small pink one that I like as a ring brush. I use the larger ones for more routine grooming. But as small as she is right now the larger one may seem huge for a while.


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

I use the large one and I like it in the ring too.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for this post, i posted about them just the other day but wasnt too sure what size to go for - this is a big help


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the post. I didn't know there's a small size. I've been thinking about getting a second Madan brush so I don't have to take one and run up and down the stairs with it as I usually do day-to-day brushing downstairs while I'm watching TV but sometimes I find little knots while I'm upstairs. Now I can just get the small one, it'd be great for a little touch-up.  

Any suggestions on where I can order a small one? The place I ordered mine only carries the large size. And, are there different firmness with the small brush as in the large one? I currently have the pink large one.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 16 2010, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886483


> Thanks for the post. I didn't know there's a small size. I've been thinking about getting a second Madan brush so I don't have to take one and run up and down the stairs with it as I usually do day-to-day brushing downstairs while I'm watching TV but sometimes I find little knots while I'm upstairs. Now I can just get the small one, it'd be great for a little touch-up.
> 
> Any suggestions on where I can order a small one? The place I ordered mine only carries the large size. And, are there different firmness with the small brush as in the large one? I currently have the pink large one.[/B]



I ordered mine from here http://www.toplinepet.com/ I went ahead with the small pink and will order the larger one when she is bigger. I have a small brush that I am using on her now and it's easier for me to handle and control, since she is so teeny tiny still.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 17 2010, 04:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886814


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 16 2010, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886483





> Thanks for the post. I didn't know there's a small size. I've been thinking about getting a second Madan brush so I don't have to take one and run up and down the stairs with it as I usually do day-to-day brushing downstairs while I'm watching TV but sometimes I find little knots while I'm upstairs. Now I can just get the small one, it'd be great for a little touch-up.
> 
> Any suggestions on where I can order a small one? The place I ordered mine only carries the large size. And, are there different firmness with the small brush as in the large one? I currently have the pink large one.[/B]



I ordered mine from here http://www.toplinepet.com/ I went ahead with the small pink and will order the larger one when she is bigger. I have a small brush that I am using on her now and it's easier for me to handle and control, since she is so teeny tiny still.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I notice that the toplinepet store also has the harness and lead that I use. I found the "Li'll Pals" also at Petco. First time I have seen them anywhere else.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Cool site! I'm checking other grooming tools too. Thanks.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

I got my new Madan brush in the mail today.I ordered the pink small brush which seems to work for Miley's soft hair. I also ordered a pair of scissors that cuts the rubber bands off. 
I ordered both off of toplinepet.com. 

I was amazed how FAST and cheap the shipping was :aktion033: . 
She also sent me some free rubber bands and a little bow. I love it when a business gives great service!! Thanks for letting me know about the web site. I give it a :good post - perfect 10: 

Darlene and Miley


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i have a large purple brush and small pink one. i use the purple a lot more and love it!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

QUOTE (nostresstoday @ Feb 22 2010, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889088


> I got my new Madan brush in the mail today.I ordered the pink small brush which seems to work for Miley's soft hair. I also ordered a pair of scissors that cuts the rubber bands off.
> I ordered both off of toplinepet.com.
> 
> I was amazed how FAST and cheap the shipping was :aktion033: .
> ...


I also ordered a small brush and they put a bow in the package. It will be Lilly's first bow. When I put it in her hair she took it off. How do you get the girls to leave them be? Dave said I can put a bow in her hair as long as we are home he doesn't want anyone to see we have a "sissy" dog


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

QUOTE (Cyndrae @ Feb 22 2010, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889115


> QUOTE (nostresstoday @ Feb 22 2010, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889088





> I got my new Madan brush in the mail today.I ordered the pink small brush which seems to work for Miley's soft hair. I also ordered a pair of scissors that cuts the rubber bands off.
> I ordered both off of toplinepet.com.
> 
> I was amazed how FAST and cheap the shipping was :aktion033: .
> ...


I also ordered a small brush and they put a bow in the package. It will be Lilly's first bow. When I put it in her hair she took it off. How do you get the girls to leave them be? Dave said I can put a bow in her hair as long as we are home he doesn't want anyone to see we have a "sissy" dog 
[/B][/QUOTE]


It isn't always easy to put a bow in Miley's hair either. This is what I do... I get a blanket and put her chin on it and then I tell her to put her head down. She doesn't always do it but we keep working on it. Then...after I get it the bow on her I'll find her rubbing her head trying to get it off and I just tell her "No Miley" and she'll stop. It is a work in progress.

Miley wears her bows and dresses and my husband and I take her everywhere with us. He is a big man, and to see him holding our sweet little girl with a dress and bows on... melts my heart :smheat: . 
Your Lilly is Beautiful, I love her name. I bet your husband would look very cute holding her while she is wearing bows. Nothing hotter on a man then a well dress Maltese.

Darlene and Miley


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I finally got Delilah's Madan brush and all I can say is WOW, what a difference. I could only find a small pin brush with the balls on the end at petsmart. But since her coat is getting longer and thicker, the brush I was using wasn't getting down to the skin. This brush is GREAT! Every night before bed, Delilah and I get in my bed for a brushing session. She loves it! She even will roll over on her back, so I can brush her belly! 


What do y'all recommend for face and legs?a comb I am assuming? obviously the Madan brush isn't going to work!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Delilahs Mommy @ Feb 27 2010, 08:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890874


> I finally got Delilah's Madan brush and all I can say is WOW, what a difference. I could only find a small pin brush with the balls on the end at petsmart. But since her coat is getting longer and thicker, the brush I was using wasn't getting down to the skin. This brush is GREAT! Every night before bed, Delilah and I get in my bed for a brushing session. She loves it! She even will roll over on her back, so I can brush her belly!
> 
> 
> What do y'all recommend for face and legs?a comb I am assuming? obviously the Madan brush isn't going to work! [/B]


For legs I use a smaller pin brush or a slicker. You do not use a slicker on body coat, but it is okay for legs. For the face, I use a face comb. I got mine from Chris Christensen. In a pinch though I will use the other end of my rat tail. Do you have a rat tail? I like the Madan rat tails. 

Throw that pin brush with the balls away. It is AWFUL for a Maltese coat.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 27 2010, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890902


> QUOTE (Delilahs Mommy @ Feb 27 2010, 08:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890874





> I finally got Delilah's Madan brush and all I can say is WOW, what a difference. I could only find a small pin brush with the balls on the end at petsmart. But since her coat is getting longer and thicker, the brush I was using wasn't getting down to the skin. This brush is GREAT! Every night before bed, Delilah and I get in my bed for a brushing session. She loves it! She even will roll over on her back, so I can brush her belly!
> 
> 
> What do y'all recommend for face and legs?a comb I am assuming? obviously the Madan brush isn't going to work! [/B]


For legs I use a smaller pin brush or a slicker. You do not use a slicker on body coat, but it is okay for legs. For the face, I use a face comb. I got mine from Chris Christensen. In a pinch though I will use the other end of my rat tail. Do you have a rat tail? I like the Madan rat tails. 

Throw that pin brush with the balls away. It is AWFUL for a Maltese coat.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have both sizes of the brush...I bought the big one and it was huge compared to Shi, I was so excited when they came out with a smaller one as it's much easier to get to Shi's nooks and crannies! I usually brush her out with the Madan then I go through with the ringside comb especially on the legs. I use the Madan Silicon Ray tail comb for her top knot. I got all my stuff from Jenny at Topline Pet too, she's really nice and helpful with any questions, plus she's had the best prices I've seen
so far! Good luck with grooming and look forward to seeing more pic of Deliliah!!!


----------



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for this thread.
With Sunny's hair getting longer I need to get one of these brushes.
I like this site too Cyndrea and Cleooscar


----------

